# Coyote



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Took my son out and called for coyote, second set and one came in, son dropped him at 50 yds. Biggest coyote I’ve seen, had to have been 55 lbs. One less fawn killer.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

They have a beautiful hide, but that's all that's good about them!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job eyecatchem, keep them coming. Hope to see a lot more pics of dead coyotes.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is a big adult yote for sure! I have had 4 coyotes come into my turkey set-ups over the years while softly making hen yelps. One was 40 yds away and suddenly charged my decoys and knocked the decoy off the stake! I was laughing and never got off a shot. Last year we called one in and killed it. Kill em all, they are hard on fawns.


----------

